

Random encoding, fewer transmissions  - stuntgoat
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/network-coding-part1.html

======
ovi256
Be advised that this seems useful only in broadcast media. In practice this
means only wireless, such as 802.11g (Wifi). There are no more wired broadcast
media in widespread use, the new Ethernet standards specifying that each
endpoint must be individually switched (no more hubs). This could improve the
bandwidth of all broadcast media tremendously, at a cost of higher memory (for
storing the sent packets) and processing (for decoding) usage.

tl;dr: Better Wifi and WAN wireless nets in the next standards.

------
Isamu
Is this somehow similar to compressed sensing, using a randomized basis to
reduce the sampling rate / bandwidth?

